# Mounting screws for Craftsman 27683



## tracecom (May 19, 2015)

I am new to routing, but have done some reading and plan to build a table. The Craftsman 27683 router base has six 10-32 tapped holes spaced at 60 degree increments around a 2.704" radius, but only three of them are used to hold the plastic base plate on. My question is whether I should use only three, or all six of the holes to suspend the router from the table. Thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
make sure they are long enough reach all the way thru 3 maybe a little shy but 6 is over kill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

3 should be enough especially if that router only takes 1/4" shanks. As already said, just make sure they are long enough.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

That Craftsman router can take either 1/4 or 1/2 inch bits. I always thought 3 screws was standard for table mounting though. My DeWALT DW618 can use either 3 or 4 screws to hold it to a table. I was planning to just use 3 because of using a predrilled plate, and use 1/2 inch shank bits, even panel raising bits. Is anyone saying this is a bad idea now?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

3 screws is all you need to secure your router to your mounting plate or directly to a table; the exception to this would be a router that is designed with a 4 mounting hole system. IE.. the PC 7518, Milwaukee 5625-20 or the Triton TRA-001.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine has both patterns, so I guess I am good either way.


----------

